# FROZEN MARGARITA PIE



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2007)

Going through my recipes...what fun!!!! Must be the time of the year...I am in the house and can only think about good food. 




This recipe is one I got from out of a magazine...but found it exactly the same Online. 



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%"><T><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; BORDER-TOP: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; FONT-SIZE: 18px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; COLOR: #8caa9e" noWrap align=left ="#ffffcc">FROZEN MARGARITA PIE</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #eeeece 1px solid"></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #dddd9d 2px solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 20px; PADDING-LEFT: 20px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 20px; BORDER-LEFT: #eeeece 1px solid; PADDING-TOP: 20px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #dddd9d 2px solid" colSpan=2 ="#ffffcc">



<DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 16px; COLOR: #8caa9e; FONT-STYLE: italic">CRUST:



<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 20px; COLOR: black">1/2 c. plus 2 tbsp. butter
5 oz. thin salted pretzel sticks, crushed fine (1 1/4 c.)
1/2 c. sugar



<DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 16px; COLOR: #8caa9e; FONT-STYLE: italic">FILLING:



<DIV style="PADDING-LEFT: 20px; COLOR: black">1 (14 oz.) can Eagle Brand milk
1 1/2 tbsp. fresh lime juice
1 1/2 tbsp. Tequila
1 tbsp. plus 1 tsp. Triple Sec.
1 drop green food coloring
2 1/2 c. whipping cream



<DIV style="COLOR: #772222">Generously grease a 9 inch pie plate. Melt butter in medium size saucepan over low heat. Remove from heat. Stir in pretzel crumbs and sugar until well blended. Press firmly over bottom and sides of pie plate. Place in freezer until firm. To make filling, mix Eagle milk, lime juice, Tequila, Triple Sec and food coloring in small bowl. In large bowl whip cream until soft peaks form. Fold in Eagle milk mixture until blended. Pour into crust and freeze uncovered 6 hours. Wrap air-tight and freeze at least 2 hours before serving. Let stand 15 minutes before serving.</TD></TR></T></T></T></TABLE>


Enjoy!!!! 


This one is great...But...don't add too much more liquor as it won't freeze.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------

